# Photo Challange - Large 19th Century Wall Maps



## tantriskb (Aug 20, 2021)

We are dealers in original rare maps, which require superb high resolution images to sell our pieces online. Currently we have a 60 inch scanner, and scan at 600 DPI.  Nonetheless, we occasionally get wall maps greater than 60 inches, or which have depth such that they cannot be scanned.  

We need to put together a collapsable setup capable of providing the right kind of light, in the right balance, as well as get an image large enough that text 2mm high can still be read.  One challenge is that the maps are rarely purely flat, and instead exhibit waviness and uneven color that make them hard to light.  In the past we have had some success with four Profoto D1 Air 500W lights with umbrellas at various elevations around the map (which hangs on a frame), but these are expensive and get hot fast and ultimately hard to work with.   Probably not the ideal option. White balance is also challenging with these, due to their uneven tone.

To this end, we are considering the  FUJIFILM GFX 100, but would love advice on the correct lens configuration and possible lighting (LED ?).  

Please let us know your thoughts,

Kevin


----------

